# JD 430 round baler belts, should they all be the same tension



## sooner (Sep 3, 2011)

My Jd 430 does not make a very good bale. Some loose in the ends, some tappered. I have one belt that seems to be tighter than the rest when the baler is empty. Should all the belts be at the same tension when the baler is empty? No info on this in any of the manuals. Also I am not sure how the set up the sensor for the bale shape in the cab. Manual says to set the sensor so that it just touches the belt when empty. Does this mean you push on the belt to make it tight and then adjust the sensor so it just touches? Thanks.


----------



## Texasmark (Dec 20, 2011)

I had a 530 and currently a smaller baler. On setting the sensor, the sensor is fully thrusted against the belt causing the belt to deflect. As the bale fills, the belt tightens up and as it does it moves the sensor to the rear giving you your reading.

All the belts won't be exactly the same and you can test the belts, manually rotate the drive roller somewhat and get a completely different reading.

On bale shape, I just got an education from a guy going by TX. Jim on another site. My problem was that I didn't load the edges of the bailer adequately. Both he and the local JD baler guru said to cram the edges; the center will take care of itself. Jim also said that most baler problems were operator inflicted. He was right. Nothing wrong with my baler.

Mark


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

Tapered or funnel type bales are caused from feeding more to one side and less on the other. Barrell bales are caused by feeding too much in the middle. Check you tension springs and make sure one is not broken. Also build up on the rollers, especially the bottom ones.


----------



## sooner (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks for the info, I will give these ideas a try next year. The baler is now in the barn for the winter.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

sooner said:


> Thanks for the info, I will give these ideas a try next year. The baler is now in the barn for the winter.


It would be a good winter project to pull the belts and measure each one and get them all to specs if they aren't.Perhaps someone else shortened up a belt?

I think most baler specs say within 2-3" is ok,I say bullcrap.Any shorter belt will have more pressure on the laces,and have premature failure.


----------

